# Gun Cleaning



## docrocket1967

Just a general question to get an idea from some other people out there on how often you clean your guns.


----------



## nbk13nw

docrocket1967 said:


> Just a general question to get an idea from some other people out there on how often you clean your guns.


I field strip and clean after every session and detail strip monthly. Detail may not be necessary monthly but I find it relaxing.


----------



## DanMN

Depends on the weapon. 1911s. After each shoot. Poly guns, when I get around to it. Might run a bore snake through it after shooting. That's just me.


----------



## docrocket1967

Thank you for the replys. Reason im even asking this question I was searching around youtube one day just looking at different videos and there was a general handgun cleaning video i watched and the host of the video was a big shot for a company that I cant recall and he had stated that you shouldnt clean after every session because it makes your gun all loosey goosey was his exact words. I always have and still do just bc like the other gentleman said I find it relaxing most of the time and have the spare time. Just was curious


----------



## berettatoter

Every time baby, every time!:smt033


----------



## paratrooper

Each and every time I'm done shooting them.


----------



## Doublea17

After every session gives me something to do at night and also learn more about my guns.


----------



## Shipwreck

I clean mine after every range session - usually while still at the range... So, I needn't mess with it later. I rarely shoot more than 2 guns per session


----------



## denner

Some guns I let go until I get around to them, but prefer to clean them very well after every range session, (i.e. AR, AK, Hunting rifle, shotgun). If it's a gun I depend on for primary self defense, and/or CCW, you can bet it's gonna be clean and loosey-goosey.


----------



## papahawk

after every trip to the range, sometimes I take em out and clean them just to piss off the wife. ( She hates the smell of Hoppes ):smt076


----------



## XD40inAVL

I will field strip and wipe it down, and since I use Frog Lube, that pretty much means the gun is clean. 

Clean with solvents (I use Simple Green only) when I feel it needs it, then re-treat with Frog Lube.


----------



## high pockets

Clean them??? You mean we're supposed to clean them???


----------



## RKL245

Like most here, I clean and lube after every session.


----------



## docrocket1967

high pockets said:


> Clean them??? You mean we're supposed to clean them???


This was going to be my original question but i reworded it cuz i dont want ppl to think my guns suck them i started a poll to mask it like batman.


----------



## docrocket1967

Here is the most famous question in relation to gun cleaning. Is Rem Oil good enough for cleaning and lubrication?


----------



## denner

docrocket1967 said:


> Here is the most famous question in relation to gun cleaning. Is Rem Oil good enough for cleaning and lubrication?


In my subjective opinion, yes. It's a very light oil and perhaps not the best for long term protection w/o reapplying, but all my guns love it and I've been using it for a very long time. I now prefer Rem-oil VCI, tried it and really like it, seems to be a little slicker, seems to hang in there longer and a better rust and moister preventative I presume, or at least that's what the label indicates.


----------



## rex

I've actually heard the opposite of Rem Oi,.it's not a great lube but the remnants after drying protect well.

The comment about frequent cleaning making a gun loosy goosy pertains to tightly fitted guns,aka bullseye 1911s.If done properly it's BS,plain and simple.The biggest concern is turning the barrel bushing for stripping,the more you turn a tightly fitted bushing the more it will wear out the tight fit.The cure is pull the slide back 1/4" and the problem is cured.

As far as cleaning,it depends on the gun.If it's dirty I clean it,if not I just wipe it down.If the gun will run 500 or more rounds and function fine,I'm not worried after a box or 2 because it will still run,If it's finicky about dirt,clean it every time you're done with it.I also prefer to have a barrel that's been shot through before on anything that's ready to grab because the leftover oil from cleaning tends to change POI,that's where the term fouling shot came from.Every gun is different,you have to know when function and accuracy suffer,then you know what it can handle.Also,more barrels are ruined by cleaning than the amount of ammo they shot,unless you're running scorchers like a 6mm or 220Swift.


----------



## campbed

Plate of Truth video series on youtube answers the question unequivocally for those who want to base on a scientific-like test vs opinions.
Rem Oil vs a bunch of other commercial products.

First video here: 




Result Day 14 video here: 




Can't hide from the truth (rust).

I use one of the products tested, and will continue to use it. If you want to guess, watch the result video (#10? I think) and you can narrow your list down to 2 or 3 products...


----------



## S3Hansen

Every time. But then I love the smell of Hoppe's. It's a lovely scent for a lady..


----------



## Broondog

i _generally_ try to clean after a range session but sometimes stuff happens and it doesn't get done. as long as the ammo wasn't corrosive i see no real issue involved there.

but every firearm i own, safe queens included, gets cleaned at least once a year (usually a full tear down) whether it likes it or not. that gives me a chance to keep abreast of any potential issues with the older ones and to keep their function/design relatively fresh in my head.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

I hate being alienated by the service I happen to be associated with (Navy) but I use a very similar regiment of preventative maintenance as is dictated by our Material Maintenance Management system, or 3m for short. At work I hate the system because it involves lots of paperwork and shenanigans, but at home it's not a bad gig. 

Prior to going to the range I give my firearms a once over. Perform a couple dry fire drills, verify the function of the firearm, and verify they are clean. 

After firing I do a field strip level maintenance. Every time, no exceptions. 

Firearms that don't get used often, or could be said to be in a storage like state get cleaned once a month or two depending on the firearm. 

I don't have a system for detailed strip cleaning of my firearms. I seem to do it when I get the itch to. Maybe roughly every 6 months or so. Unfortunately I shoot on few enough occasion that this is probably too often, lol.


----------



## docrocket1967

Very nice detail there gunners_mate. I really wish i knew how to do a very detailed cleaning as far as a complete breakdown. I think im gona end up watchin some youtube videos to get the full break down if there are any full break down videos that i feel is detailed enough for me to tackle.


----------



## blake38

In the summer when my house is warm, I like to strip and clean my gun. In the cooler months I leave my clothes on. Either way I like to clean it after every trip to the range.


----------



## nbk13nw

blake38 said:


> In the summer when my house is warm, I like to strip and clean my gun. In the cooler months I leave my clothes on. Either way I like to clean it after every trip to the range.


Lol :what:


----------



## Lateck

If I have time to shoot, I have time to clean.
I like to keep them ready......

Lateck,


----------



## Gunners_Mate

youtube is where I learned to detail disassemble my glock and XD, lol. Great resource.


----------



## docrocket1967

Good to know. I have a couple Glocks and will definitely end up with more im considering buying a XD for my next gun. Held one the other day at the local gun store and really liked the way it felt.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

Then you'll be glad to know they detail strip almost exactly the same,


----------



## docrocket1967

Gunners_Mate said:


> Then you'll be glad to know they detail strip almost exactly the same,


You just made my day.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I clean every 200 rds. or so. I wipe down a blued gun every time it's handled.


----------



## XD40inAVL

I take my grandsons (10 and 12) to the range to shoot our handguns. Started them on a Ruger and Colt 22LR, and they quickly wanted to shoot the wife's XD9 and my XD40. Then they wanted to shoot a .45, a caliber we don't own. So I rented an XD45acp at the range for them to shoot.

It was a bi-tone, but that wasn't initially obvious due to the carbon build-up. Didn't matter, the gun performed flawlessly, even with a 78 lb 10 year old shooting it.


----------



## MoMan

I'm an every other session kind of guy! Having said that... I do clean 'em after each session in the winter.. just seems to be good indoor therapy!!


----------



## 45tex

If it sits in the safe for a year or so, it gets cleaned inside and out too. Doesn't take long and lets you know how the weather is in there.


----------



## bykerhd

I picked up a used Ruger Super Blackhawk the other day.
The barrel was only slightly dirty, the cylinder dirtier, and the innards of the frame, grip frame, etc. were bone dry and sporting surface rust in many out-of-sight areas.
It cleaned up fine, but the condition of the pistol screamed ignorance and neglect.

A little wiping down with an oily rag and a drop, or so, of oil into the innards would have kept this revolver looking and working great without any serious "intervention" on anyone's part for many years.

Every used handgun I've ever bought has been dirty. 
Obviously none owned by "clean after every shoot" crowd.
None, except this neglected Ruger, ever needed more than just a good cleaning, which I guess says something about modern guns and ammunition.


----------



## Ksgunner

After each and every use, if it is going to save my life I want it to function properly. Must be the ole Army Sargent in my blood.


----------



## nbk13nw

Same here gunner. And sometimes just for the fun of it.


----------



## Guilford

Buy the Hoppes Elite, it don't have a strong oder.


----------



## campbed

S.W.A.T. MAGAZINE ? FILTHY 14 : Slip 2000 Official Blog

They work even when dirty (and neglected).

I still clean mine every or every other range trip, just cause anyway. But there is no REASON to.


----------



## Ronm

every time it gets cleaned and oiled


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

I clean after every range session from a field strip. I have used various stuff but anymore I use Break Free CLP for everything.

If it's a case of a new gun (a used gun especially) I'll field strip it, remove plastic or wood grips, and spray it with CLP until it literally drips and foams and every nook and cranny gets wet, inside and out. Usually I leave it in a sealed container for 24 hours and then the bore gets Hoppes and a nylon brush and then the whole things gets scrubbed with clean patches and clean cotton towels until it stops leaching CLP and is basically "dry".

I have a chamois that is impregnated with CLP that I wipe always after handling - repeated treatments like this seem to be cumulative. I have bare metal knife blades hanging on the wall (I used to make knives..) that were wiped once with Break Free after grinding and have hung on the wall (in the basement shop...in the Midwest humidity) since Summer of 2007. Not one spec of rust on any of them.

Once a year i use a high pressure spray de greaser like Break Free Powder Blast to flush the internal parts and I spray it until the runoff is clean. Then I warm it gently with a hair dryer and soak it in Break Free CLP again overnight and repeat the basic clean routine.

I have a Beretta 92S (old school 9mm from before it was accepted as the US Military standard) that has had thousands of rounds thru it and is about 33 years old. Looks like brand new because of this treatment.

VooDoo


----------



## RegasAZ

If I have time to shoot it............ I make sure I have time to clean it before putting it up.


----------



## Scrappy

Depends on what Im shooting. S&W 686, every time. Glock every 2 to3 times or 250 rds or so


----------



## Pistol Pete

You guys know you can wear it out cleaning it don't you?


----------



## Ksgunner

Pistol Pete said:


> You guys know you can wear it out cleaning it don't you?


How's that? Am I going to rub the steel off of it?


----------



## topgun47

Shipwreck said:


> I clean mine after every range session - usually while still at the range... So, I needn't mess with it later. I rarely shoot more than 2 guns per session


Same here, but I don't clean them at the range (they're still warm though). I like cleaning them almost as much as I like shooting them.


----------



## Ksgunner

RegasAZ said:


> If I have time to shoot it............ I make sure I have time to clean it before putting it up.


^^^^^This^^^^^ :smt038


----------



## paratrooper

As I've become older and much more experienced with firearms, I've become more enlightened. Meaning, that you can actually over-clean a firearm and that's not good. 

And, unless you've literally drug a firearm thru a bunch of dirt and debris, there's really no reason to break it all down to it's bare essentials and do a full detail cleaning. It will wear faster and provide a better chance of you not putting it back together correctly. Contrary to popular belief, it's not good to have parts left over after you're done. 

Although it may make you feel better to clean a firearm after each and every use, it's really not a requirement. Today's hi-tech manufacturing, metallurgy and quality control, gives the shooter more latitude to scrimp every now and then on cleaning.


----------



## ccrighter

Over cleaning is probably easy to do, but I ALWAYS find plenty of black carbon when I break 'em down. Gun powder is nasty stuff, though I do love that smell


----------



## Glock Doctor

If I shoot it, I clean it. 

An unfired EDC pistol gets (lightly) cleaned, at least, once a week. If, however, it gets wet then it gets promptly dried and oiled. 

My, 'safe-queens' are kept inside a temperature and humidity controlled environment. They get looked at once or twice a year. The most common problem? Congealed gun oil (usually Ballistol).


----------



## jumperj

Glock Doctor said:


> If I shoot it, I clean it.
> 
> An unfired EDC pistol gets (lightly) cleaned, at least, once a week. If, however, it gets wet then it gets promptly dried and oiled.
> 
> My, 'safe-queens' are kept inside a temperature and humidity controlled environment. They get looked at once or twice a year. The most common problem? Congealed gun oil (usually Ballistol).


I'd heard a lot of good things about Ballistol. Even bought me a large can of it, but I'm afraid I just can't get past the smell of this stuff. I use CLP and a bore snake every 200 rounds or so just to keep it running and a good strip and clean about once a month even if I don't shoot it.


----------



## Glock Doctor

jumperj said:


> I'd heard a lot of good things about Ballistol. Even bought me a large can of it, but I'm afraid I just can't get past the smell of this stuff. I use CLP and a bore snake every 200 rounds or so just to keep it running and a good strip and clean about once a month even if I don't shoot it.


Ballistol is a very good cleaner; if you soak a bore in it overnight it will even remove lead deposits. What Ballistol is not is a good long term preservative for gunmetal. (I think it's because of the mineral oil base.) The maximum amount of time I would attempt to preserve a gun with Ballistol is no more than 4 or 5 months (and I base this on my experience using Ballistol over the past 15 years).

As for the smell? Quite frankly, I LOVE IT! I could, even, wear Ballistol as an aftershave. :mrgreen:

I'm a (reasonably) competent gunsmith. I don't know what you're tearing down once a month; but if it's a polymer frame pistol then that's way too much complete disassembly! (Those pin holes DO wear.) I try to take my Glocks apart no more than once or twice a year; and, so far, that's been more than sufficient. (I'm a clean gun fanatic, too!) Whether I fire it, or not, my EDC pistol gets inspected and lightly oiled once every 7 (to 10) days, or immediately after I've been out in the rain with it.

For longterm storage I prefer to use, either, Break-Free, 'CLP' or Birchwood-Casey, 'Barricade' (otherwise known as, 'Sheath'). As I mentioned above I, also, keep many of my better guns in a temperature and humidity controlled gun safe, as well.


----------



## pic

its the only thing I use
click link below
M-Pro7 Gun Oil LPX - MPro7

reviews click here Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: M-Pro 7 Gun Oil LPX by Pantheon Enterprises, Inc.


----------



## Glock Doctor

So how is M-Pro7 Gun Oil LPX and M-Pro7 Gun Cleaner for long term storage? (It's got 'a be better than Ballistol - Right?)


----------



## pic

Glock Doctor said:


> So how is M-Pro7 Gun Oil LPX and M-Pro7 Gun Cleaner for long term storage? (It's got 'a be better than Ballistol - Right?)


Im not to sure, but here are some reviews from amazon 
click Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: M-Pro 7 Gun Oil LPX by Pantheon Enterprises, Inc.


----------



## Glock Doctor

pic said:


> Im not to sure, but here are some reviews from amazon
> click Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: M-Pro 7 Gun Oil LPX by Pantheon Enterprises, Inc.


That's good info - Thanx!

I've got several bottles of: Break-Free, Ballistol, and pharmacy-grade mineral oil and alcohol (my own, 'house mix') to work my way through. Next time I go out to buy CLP, I think I'm going to give this stuff a try. Appreciate the info!


----------



## mitzymitzy

Is it ok to use brake clean on the inside??


----------



## Holly

Never. My guns are magically cleaned for me while I'm making dinner. 

Must be elves. :smt168


----------



## desertman

Holly:
After dinner, just put 'em in the dishwasher. You should have heard my wife when I put a flywheel from a V8 Ford in the freezer! But honey, I had to shrink it in order to get the ring gear off!!


----------



## Holly

desertman said:


> Holly:
> After dinner, just put 'em in the dishwasher. You should have heard my wife when I put a flywheel from a V8 Ford in the freezer! But honey, I had to shrink it in order to get the ring gear off!!


If I had a dishwasher. :smt022


----------



## desertman

Holly:
Do you have a freezer? Just kidding, I've got to get away from this computer, but it's been raining out here in sunny Arizona for the past few days.


----------



## Holly

It's been snowing here in North Dakota. Freezer's fine, just don't use the turkey baster for oil.


----------



## desertman

Holly:
You're giving me ideas, Holly, but the turkey might taste a little odd. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## donk123

for the most part, after every renge session. sometimes i don't get around to it for a while, but they're always cleaned b/4 the next range session. i got a question-does letting them sit for a month without cleaning after a few hundred rounds hurt or not?


----------



## OGCJason

donk123 said:


> for the most part, after every renge session. sometimes i don't get around to it for a while, but they're always cleaned b/4 the next range session. i got a question-does letting them sit for a month without cleaning after a few hundred rounds hurt or not?


A month is pushing it for me as I would think powder gets solidified and caked on more as it sets. If I have to go a few days after the range before cleaning I don't sweat it. But by then it's a top priority for me...


----------



## docrocket1967

I know you shouldn't believe everything you hear on the internet but your not the only person who has ever told me that. I had watched several videos online in the past just to get ideas from other people on what they are using to clean and results and stuff like that and one video I cam across talked about this in detail and i remember him bringing up if you clean them too much it will cause them to be very loose like "loosy goosy" is actuall what he said and he showed on the video some of the things he was referring too so I can see that...Ive always heard too much good can be bad.


----------



## docrocket1967

I should probably be changing my vote on this because I was doing it every session but im not anymore. My Glocks which I feel are more reliable than others when it comes to cleanliness I dont clean everytime. I will wipe down the slide but thats all. Now my Walther P22 on the other hand gets cleaned every time. Every single time I pull it out of the safe and it doesnt matter if I shoot 5 rounds or 100 rounds the barrel has surface rust in just a couple days. Cheap metal I guess. Of course the gun I dislike cleaning the most is the one I have to keep an eye on the most.


----------



## OGCJason

Cleaning your firearms I think is a function of several factors:

How often you shoot (daily, weekly, monthly, etc.)
The type of material the gun is made out of (polymer, steel, iron, etc.)
The environment you live in (humid, dry, cold, warm, etc)

Whenever I do clean, I also oil firearms as oil provides a nice barrier against rust (remember high school chemistry?)


----------



## AdamSmith

I am x-military, and therefore we were trained to religiously clean and lube our weapons, even when they did not need it.

Definitely after a firing session, we would thus clean them right away.

In the various police academies, from what LEO instructors tell me, they teach them to clean their duty pistol immediately, but shotguns are not that big a deal.

Since modern smokeless powders contain sulfates and nitrates, these can easily corrode any metal parts in a gun (pistol, revolver, shotgun, rifle) and therefore immediate cleaning and lubing is highly warranted.

Civilians come from a perspective of hear-say and reading. So if you are reading this, I highly recommend cleaning your guns after every time you shoot one, and then once a year cleaning all of them again, whether they have been fired or not.

I only recommend field stripping. I do not recommend detailed stripping at all. Unless you are a gunsmith or an armorer, you should not be detail stripping a gun.


----------



## AdamSmith

Scrappy said:


> Depends on what Im shooting. S&W 686, every time. Glock every 2 to3 times or 250 rds or so


Plastic does not need to be cleaned. I guess you can let the metal springs corrode and just replace them later.

If it's a Glock it probably does not warrant cleaning, sure, I agree.

They're cheap and therefore easy to replace -- throw away guns.

It's probably good to have 2 Glocks with you at any given time -- so when one fails, you have the other one to go to.

The statistical probably of them both failing at the same time is unlikely.

Even though the probability of them both failing eventually is 100% given enough time.


----------



## AdamSmith

Pistol Pete said:


> You guys know you can wear it out cleaning it don't you?


Urban legend folklore common among folks born and raised civilians and never having been military in their lives.


----------



## AdamSmith

RegasAZ said:


> If I have time to shoot it............ I make sure I have time to clean it before putting it up.


Exactly right. RegasAZ you are a good man.

My ritual for shooting is as follows.

I pick a day that I can completely devote to shooting.

Then I get up early and to the range before the wind picks up.

I pick a station at the far end where nobody else will bother me or accidentally shoot me.

I go through 1 box of ammo each trip.

I start by reviewing the basics, and I chalk my stance.

I work towards everything being consistent.

Finally I focus on trigger pull specifically, since this is always the #1 problem with any shot.

At last, I concentrate on making the really hard shots -- the ones in the triangle between the eyes and nose. It is shaped like an inverted pyramid, about the size of half a slice of toast. The sweet spot is about the size of a golf ball.

Then when I get home, I clean the gun (pistol, revolver, shotgun, rifle) immediately, in two phases.

The first phase is for letting the field stripped parts soak in cleaning solvent or oil (you should not let cleaning solvent get around the fine springs of the lower receiver group, only oil there).

Then I wash up, first with cold water, like they tell you to, not using hot water at first.

Then I change clothes and wash them together in the washer right away to get the lead and residue out of them.

Then I take a shower, first cold, then getting warmer and finally hot, to clean the residue off my skin and hair.

Then naturally I change clothes.

Then I make a sandwich to eat, usually tuna and mayo on bread.

Then I wash my hands again, to get all the food off them, and resume cleaning the gun.

Then I lube it, test it with snap caps to make sure it functions perfectly, then put it away, or reload it if it is my 45 ACP.

It's a ritual that takes all day. And if I don't have time for the full ritual, then I don't go shooting.

RegasAZ is right on !!!


----------



## AdamSmith

OGCJason said:


> Cleaning your firearms I think is a function of several factors:
> 
> How often you shoot (daily, weekly, monthly, etc.)
> The type of material the gun is made out of (polymer, steel, iron, etc.)
> The environment you live in (humid, dry, cold, warm, etc)
> 
> Whenever I do clean, I also oil firearms as oil provides a nice barrier against rust (remember high school chemistry?)


Well don't knock yourself out Sweet Pea. Once or twice a year I guess is okay.


----------



## AdamSmith

Glock Doctor said:


> That's good info - Thanx!
> 
> I've got several bottles of: Break-Free, Ballistol, and pharmacy-grade mineral oil and alcohol (my own, 'house mix') to work my way through. Next time I go out to buy CLP, I think I'm going to give this stuff a try. Appreciate the info!


I have never had any problems with Hoppe's bore cleaner and any lite oil for the receiver.


----------



## AdamSmith

mitzymitzy said:


> Is it ok to use brake clean on the inside??


Any petroleum solvent will work. But if the gun is blued, you need to worry about wearing off the bluing with the stronger solvents.

White gasoline is popular in the USMC before a major inspection, and steel wool to clean off the face of the bolt.

An M-14 or M-16 (they both have different code names now) gets really fouled and sometimes needs a powerful petroleum solvent to get it inspection clean.

In the police academies, from what my LEO instructor friends tell me, they teach you that inspection-clean is not necessary in the real world. Therefore Hoppe's and ordinary lite oil are just fine as gun cleaning solvents.


----------



## OGCJason

AdamSmith said:


> Well don't knock yourself out Sweet Pea. Once or twice a year I guess is okay.


I disagree...in a humid environment, rust attacks quicker...rather be safe than sorry.

And based on recollection, other topics have played out a degree of book smarts but not the real world experience that would be the true indicator of knowledge from experience.

Others can take your advice or leave it...I choose to leave it.


----------



## AdamSmith

OGCJason said:


> I disagree...in a humid environment, rust attacks quicker...rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> And based on recollection, other topics have played out a degree of book smarts but not the real world experience that would be the true indicator of knowledge from experience.
> 
> Others can take your advice or leave it...I choose to leave it.


SAFE is EVERY TIME you shoot it, and then as often as you need to in addition. I'm not sure you got that part.


----------



## rex

AdamSmith said:


> Urban legend folklore common among folks born and raised civilians and never having been military in their lives.


That isn't a great answer to that post, a military arm is a whole different deal than a target or modified gun rarely used in military and the 1911 is proof of that. HK, yeah it's Civ a and Mil.I am x-military, and therefore we were trained to religiously clean and lube our weapons, even when they did not need it.

Quote: Definitely after a firing session, we would thus clean them right away. Warm is the best time

In the various police academies, from what LEO instructors tell me, they teach them to clean their duty pistol immediately, but shotguns are not that big a deal.

Since modern smokeless powders contain sulfates and nitrates, these can easily corrode any metal parts in a gun (pistol, revolver, shotgun, rifle) and therefore immediate cleaning and lubing is highly warranted. This I call BS on, sorry. We aren't playing with blackpowder anymore and there isn't enough junk in smokeless to worry about. If you aren't fouling your barrel the powder residue is only a problem if you are shooting dirty burning loads and get a lot of buildup. I've run close to 1k rounds through an accurate SA 1911 and it sat for a week or more a few times to accumulate that round count before the slide got sluggish, and the lockwork had fuzz in it from carrying it. My carry gun a good 100 rounds on it and I haven't touched the barrel. Read what Will Shuemann that makes 1911 barrels thinks about barrel cleaning, he builds his from 416 stainless bit they are also highly accurate, but his cleaning ideas do have merit. 

Civilians come from a perspective of hear-say and reading. So if you are reading this, I highly recommend cleaning your guns after every time you shoot one, and then once a year cleaning all of them again, whether they have been fired or not. While I don't agree with every time as you see, I do believe you should at least wipe it down when handled and every few months I peek in on the safe to check on things

I only recommend field stripping. I do not recommend detailed stripping at all. Unless you are a gunsmith or an armorer, you should not be detail stripping a gun
If you aren't mechanically incline, yes. If not it's a good idea to know how that thing works and to maintain it, and if something does go wrong you can fix it if it doesn't require specialized tools.

I'm not trying to be a dinkhead but I had to voice my outlook on some of those posts you had on the previous page. Sorry man.


----------



## Spike12

From another forum's gunsmith: you can induce more wear from cleaning a gun than from using it. Hmmmm...

I just cleaned my carry 4" 1911. Since I use Frog Lube, all it took was around 10 Q-Tips, some patches and some compressed air. I retreated it then reassembled. 

Can't get much faster or easier than that. 

For the most part I don't clean them after every trigger pull. I like to know that when I pick them up they were working the last time I laid them down. Besides, how many people think their guns won't run well past 500 rounds w/o cleaning?


----------



## rex

There is some truth to that 'smith's statement but it depends. If you have a tightly fitted gun like a built bullseye gun, yes, to a degree. While bushing fit on a 1911 is still a little controversial, one fit to the slide that requires a wrench will eventually loosen up on the barrel if constantly tore down improperly. Conversely, if you don't keep the rails clean the grit slurry that lube and carbon deposits make is slowly lapping the fit looser. While most people can't shoot well enough to notice it does affect a gun that can shoot an inch at 50yds.

On the opposite side of the coin is the belief (or fact) that over cleaning your gun is the largest damage you can do to it, from overzealous scrubbing. Will Shuemann builds some of the best barrels for 1911s, if you check out his sight his idea of bore cleaning turns some heads. I agree with quite a bit of his ideas and practice it, I've run a 1911 until the slide got sluggish but it still shot and hit the spot. He also is the man that told everyone else how a 1911 barrel needs to be timed to avoid failure and to this day is the gospel of barrel fitting.

I've run well over 500rnds of lead through a pistol and didn't touch the bore, brush out some crud and throw some lube to it. On my carry gun no, but I'll still run a couple-3 hundred rounds before a strip clean. The guns I carry can handle it and they're accurate and reliable, some just can't quite make the cut. One of my carry guns is an HK, during initial testing they deliberately bulged the barrel on a squib and it was still printing a combat accurate 4" group at 25M. I don't sweat the small stuff.

On an HK side note, look up Federal Cartridge's USP45 sent in for a checkup. Short story is only the recoil spring was ever changed and still ran great with serious wear, the round count was 297,000 rounds. Same price or less for a 1911 that you will probably dump more money into, and I'm a diehard 1911 lover.


----------



## oldranger53

I try to clean any weapon each time it's used.
Sometimes it takes a day or two before it happens though.


----------



## EvilTwin

Every time I take it to the range, I clean my EDC. ( Kimber Ultra carry CPD 45 ACP ) I've been putting 50 rounds a week through it for the last 3 months. At my age... It's good to keep my edge.


----------



## TAPnRACK

I clean after every shooting session (within 24-48hrs), using M-Pro7 it only takes 10min to get a good clean... and 2-3 of those are for letting the cleaner do it's thing before scrubbing. Reassemble and lube... then, everything gets wiped down with a silicone cloth before storing.

I do not strip copper deposits (using copper solvents) until I see a decrease in accuracy.


----------



## pic

U


TAPnRACK said:


> I clean after every shooting session (within 24-48hrs), using M-Pro7 it only takes 10min to get a good clean... and 2-3 of those are for letting the cleaner do it's thing before scrubbing. Reassemble and lube... then, everything gets wiped down with a silicone cloth before storing.
> 
> I do not strip copper deposits (using copper solvents) until I see a decrease in accuracy.


Love that m-pro7 stuff,


----------



## TAPnRACK

Absolutely, best cleaner i've ever used. No smell and cleans so well... it's really amazing.


----------



## Darthvader

I clean my firearms after every session at the range.


----------



## DirtyDog

The poll is flawed by only allowing one answer directly related to shooting.

If I fire a gun, I clean it. If I don't fire it, I'll still wipe it down regularly (maybe monthly...) and clean it at least every 6 months.


----------



## bobiam

Many people say to clean it after every session. Then what is a "session". I'm a cheapskate at the range and maybe fire each gun 20-50 rounds. But obviously, some people fire hundreds of rounds each session. So, maybe asking how many rounds do you fire before cleaning? A semi-auto? A revolver?


----------



## pic

bobiam said:


> Many people say to clean it after every session. Then what is a "session". I'm a cheapskate at the range and maybe fire each gun 20-50 rounds. But obviously, some people fire hundreds of rounds each session. So, maybe asking how many rounds do you fire before cleaning? I semi? a revolver?


There are a lot of variables to consider. To many to mention. 
You can clean the gun everyday ,if that is what you want.

I also don't shoot that often. 
But between times of shooting the gun you need to maintain it's reliability (dust n rust control).
I personally blow the gun off with pressurized air to remove dust,etc.,before applying any lubricant.
It works great for those hard to reach spots. Then oil it down.
Then wipe down the gun to remove any excess oil.
Using an oily clean rag is perfect to wipe the gun down on a daily basis if desired.
The gun may be touching or coming into contact with your body , if it's your everyday carry.


----------



## bobiam

*Bore Brushing*

What about bore cleaning by solvent, bore brush? Haw many rounds through the bore make this process necessary?


----------



## DirtyDog

Seems like a non-issue to me...
I clean a gun exactly the same way after firing, regardless of how many rounds.
It's not like it costs you anything other than a few seconds of your time.


----------



## GCBHM

You M-Pro7 users, what do you use when cleaning? The cleaner and oil, or just the cleaner? And how do you clean...step by step, please. I've been reading a lot of reviews on this stuff, and just bought some and like the way it works. Thanks!


----------



## TAPnRACK

I use the cleaner for cleaning... amazing stuff. I am going to try the oil for lube since all I hear & read is rave reviews. If it's like the cleaner, i'll be more than satisfied. 

My cleaning consists of disassembly, spray the barrel... inside and ramp area, spray some inside the slide. Let it set 4-5min and start punching patches through the barrel (toward muzzel). Wipe down everything else that has cleaner with paper towel & wood Q-Tips (gun kind). Once everything's clean I lube with grease or oil and assemble/function check. Run the slide a few times... wipe off any seeping or excess lube and wipe down with a silicone cloth (Midway brand) and put away or put back in holster.


----------



## GCBHM

Very good! Thanks...


----------



## PT111Pro

I do a quick clean after I come from the range or from a hunting trip.
At the range I allways shoot 150-250 rounds trough my EDC at least once a month better twice,
and the same amount on a other gun that I take with me.
AZfter range time I do a quick clean, takes 5 Minutes per gun.

Huntig often goes for days. I never clean every day out in the feelds but when I'm back home I do the quick clean.

Quick clean = Field strip cleaning barrel, slide, slidetracks. Triggersprings and parts of the handle that I can easy reach without taking anything apart.


----------



## Parson

(Just saw the date on this last reply! -chants resurrection incantation-)

Well... I kinda agree with others saying there are a lot of variables...

I took a session being as 50+ rounds at the range and "strip" being a field-strip. In that case, every single time after.

My EDC I wipe it down at the end of the day and in the process do a quick visual inspection. (Obviously unload, etc. I often switch out magazines as well so they remain fresh. Kind of a ritual thing... Soothing really.)

On the whole, I tend to pamper my guns when it comes to cleaning because when they're on the range, they're put through their paces! I figure they would appreciate a kind of spa after such a hard workout, hahaha!


----------



## Thateus

I voted after every session. Which I do. But I also subscribe to an old adage of 'keep it simple stupid'.
And it helps that I will only use top grade ammo. There is though such a thing as over doing it and in fact creating wear. Running that bore brush to much is a good example. I go with Hoppe's new synthetic blend, a tab of Hoppe's oil and some good old fashion 70% isopropyl alcohol for a wipe down.
Total time not to exceed 15 minutes.
If I had a range toy it may be different. But I'm not a shooter for fun but simply to exercise the gun and muscle memory.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

I'm bad about cleaning. I won't clean my guns till I start to lose accuracy or the gun starts to Mel function


----------



## TAPnRACK

^ I hope you treat your carry gun like that.... if you carry. 

I wouldn't wait til a gun starts malfunctioning to clean it.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

Carry gun gets Cleaned a little more offen. Like I said, I need to get better about cleaning. I'm very bad about not doing it


----------



## Tangof

I don't clean .22's every time like I do centerfires. Every couple of hundred round for semiauto .22's, somewhat more for revolvers. CCW are wiped down almost daily. Lint, etc. I've used Rem Oil for years and not seen a rust problem even on old C&R's that may sit in the safes for years. Exception was a 1891 Nagant that the black finish (paint?) came off when wiped with Rem Oil.


----------



## Greybeard

I enjoy cleaning just about as much as shooting but, that's me. I have an assortment of cleaning and lubE supplies, looks like a gun shop in the shed. My favorite CLP at this point in time is called GUNZILLA. I also use Ballistol, Remington products, Hoppes and slick 2000. Now if I could hit the dang target.


----------



## Younguy

I have a 686 .357 which I clean with toothbrush and bore snake after each outing. I also have a winchester model 94 chambered 30.30 that I havent taken out in 30 years. Will my bore snake for the .357 / 9mm work for the winchester or will I need another size?


----------



## boatdoc173

docrocket1967 said:


> Just a general question to get an idea from some other people out there on how often you clean your guns.


laugh all you want at thos e of us who clean our guns a lot-- but what are your failure rates?

mine are 0--unless the wife limp wrists one--LOL

I used to clean them every time--but now as we shoot 2x a week. I use the same guns 2x( 50-100 rounds per session) and clean them at weeks end

I know a lot of glock owners LOL right now--to each their own:smt1099


----------



## boatdoc173

blake38 said:


> in the summer when my house is warm, i like to strip and clean my gun. In the cooler months i leave my clothes on. Either way i like to clean it after every trip to the range.


lmao


----------



## boatdoc173

paratrooper said:


> As I've become older and much more experienced with firearms, I've become more enlightened. Meaning, that you can actually over-clean a firearm and that's not good.
> 
> And, unless you've literally drug a firearm thru a bunch of dirt and debris, there's really no reason to break it all down to it's bare essentials and do a full detail cleaning. It will wear faster and provide a better chance of you not putting it back together correctly. Contrary to popular belief, it's not good to have parts left over after you're done.
> 
> Although it may make you feel better to clean a firearm after each and every use, it's really not a requirement. Today's hi-tech manufacturing, metallurgy and quality control, gives the shooter more latitude to scrimp every now and then on cleaning.


my wife is really scared if there are parts leftover---LOL

a basic field strip is my limit


----------



## Bisley

You aren't likely to damage a gun by cleaning it, unless you drag the cleaning rod on the muzzle crown. It's maybe less important with some modern guns, but still a good habit, in my opinion.

A field strip, clean, inspect, and lubricate at any opportunity after a gun has been fired is just common sense, to me. It keeps you aware of its condition, normal wear-and-tear, keeps the vitals lubricated, and helps avoid buildups that can work their way into places that you can't get to with a field strip. It's just a good habit, unless you are ignorant enough to rub a groove into the muzzle crown. A dirty gun is like me needing a shower.


----------



## Glock37

People who clean too much and wonder why so many can go long periods without cleaning are using too much lube. Lube loves to migrate to places it should not be and collect even more carbon, dirt, brass shavings and so on. I've seen many pistols with so much brass and carbon chunks in an oily mass in the striker and Fire pin channel too many times (not mine). 

A real 1911 (not the out of spec overly tight ones) needs almost nothing, same for Glock and the many clones. All the lube any pistol needs is what will be left over after you wipe off as much as you can, then wipe some more off. There will be a tiny amount you won't get off and that's all the gun needs to function. It keeps oil from running and hiding in places it should not be and collecting more the next time you "clean", most the time it's just making the gun more dirty, it just hides where you don't go often. An over lubed gun will be dirtier at 200 rounds than a properly lubed one will be at 1,000 or more rounds fired. I've seen it too many times. The dirt, carbon and brass shavings don't have excessive oil to cling to so it don't collect, means you can go longer between cleanings. 

So when I read the I don't know how you go so long without cleaning, well them guys and gals don't need to because the pistol is staying clean longer without the presence of too much lube. For me I don't understand why so many people over lube causing the need to clean frequently.


----------



## Greybeard

How much oil is always a big question. Too much oil will combine with carbon and dirt to form an abrasive paste that will do much more harm than good. I have found that the gun manual will usually give you the points that need a single drop of oil after a complete cleaning, then wipe it all down with a silicone rag.


----------



## Bisley

I usually finish with a light application of Breakfree CLP, and then wipe off everything I can get off. On a couple of semi-autos I have, I will apply the tiniest drop of Mobil One I can to the rails, right before I go to the range. Some guns just run better with a bit of oil. But I do agree that less oil is better, with a clean gun.


----------



## Greybeard

I clean after every session because I never know when I'll get the chance to get out to the range again. It might be the next day and it might be 2 or 3 months later. Better to clean it and have it ready for the next range trip than to let it sit around dirty. The last time I cleaned (Taurus TCP .380) I used Hoppes elite solvent. I soaked the barrel 1st and while it was soaking I brushed down the slide and action and wiped it all down. I then ran a bore snake through the barrel. I topped it all of with a lite coating of Hoppes elite Gun Oil. But, next time I might use Breakfree, Hoppes #9, Remoil, Balestol or Gunzilla. I've got a milk crate full of cleaning stuff and it's all good.


----------



## noway2

I clean them after every use. I see it as part of taking care of my things as well as them being a tool that needs to function reliably. As with any safety and emergency device, propet maintenance is critical.


----------



## boatdoc173

I like to clean them afte r each session BUT cleaning involves different things

for example --went to the range yesterday(on a short vacation this week) loved what I shot--wanted to use thos e guns again this pm--so I cleaned the barrels and relubed the rails

tonight , after we shoot--they get field stripped cleaned and lubed. Then I repack for tomorrow session--lucky me-- range time is not affected by weather--much-- was sweating a bit on the range in the late pm--but it was really hot and humid--enough said


----------



## boatdoc173

Greybeard said:


> How much oil is always a big question. Too much oil will combine with carbon and dirt to form an abrasive paste that will do much more harm than good. I have found that the gun manual will usually give you the points that need a single drop of oil after a complete cleaning, then wipe it all down with a silicone rag.


I USED to use too much oil-- one RSO used to laugh as he neve r oiled his glock or any gun

now after cleaning, I use a q tip and apply a thin layer of fp10(for 1911) and a layer of slip 2000 or super-lube multi to the slide and area of friction-- real slick uses less oil gets great results on all my guns steel and poly framed alike


----------



## emax123

Every session
lay out the towel and the tools
pour a beer
turn on the tube
great way to finish off a day at the range


----------



## TheReaper

When I feel it needs it.


----------



## Bobshouse

My dad drilled it into my head "The guns get cleaned before you can go to bed." Now I come home from the range all tired, lay down, and toss and turn...gotta get back up and clean the guns before I get any rest.


----------



## mojo

TAPnRACK said:


> I clean after every shooting session (within 24-48hrs), using M-Pro7 it only takes 10min to get a good clean... and 2-3 of those are for letting the cleaner do it's thing before scrubbing. Reassemble and lube... then, everything gets wiped down with a silicone cloth before storing.
> 
> I do not strip copper deposits (using copper solvents) until I see a decrease in accuracy.


Me too... I've found carbon is easier to get off surfaces, if the weapon is cleaned as soon after shooting as possible. Since finding the KG line of cleaning products, recommended by the folks that built my rifle (Accurate Ordnance), that's all I use. KG and M-Pro 7 look to be similar in their approach to cleaning copper without ammonia. I use KG4 gun oil and Lubriplate to lube the firearm where it needs lubrication. I apply a very thin film of Lubriplate to the slide and around the end of the barrel.


----------



## mustang652

At least I'm in the majority on this one. Daily! Over the years I've heard all the reasons for not cleaning, but as an AF Security Policeman in Nam during '68, it became ingrained to keep my guns clean. Cleaned my .38 daily and during those time when not carrying the 16, I cleaned and lubed it at least weekly.


----------



## jcdjsmith

I recently bought a P229. It's a stainless steel and I've never have had one before. Is there a different cleaning method suggested?


----------



## Montogo

Try FROG lube it smells like mint, wife said OK when I clean them and watch TV with her.


----------



## Steven

I clean my competition guns, 627, 929 after each session. My .22 617 I only clean about once a month. 22 get a lot of work but I want the keep the barrel seasoned I do wipe the outside after each range session with MPro 7. Best cleaning solution I've ever tried.


----------



## danray48

Every time I shoot them.


----------



## Bobv

I am totally OCD about my guns, I normally go shooting late in the week or on Saturday, by Sunday night they are cleaned, some of the guns I don't shoot often get cleaned annually . I use break free to soak them in and to clean with along with their solvent products and also Butches bore shine is good stuff.

I then use a fine coat of rem oil.


----------



## RobertS

I strip it down after about 1000 rounds. Else I run a bore snake through it, brush the ramp, wipe the magazine follower and done.


----------



## shift1

I clean and lube almost every time and hoppes #9 makes me relax!!


----------



## Hawk451

Depends on several factors: Cast boolits? Every session. Jacketed bullets? Every 500-600 rounds (may be 2-4 sessions). ARs (pistol or rifle) get cleaned less often than rifles firing 5.45 or 54R, which is usually corrosive surplus. Straight home from the range & clean with Ballistol(bleah!)/water 'moose milk' emulsion & blast with steam shark, followed up with normal cleaning using Hoppe's.


----------



## GETCHERGUN

It really depends on when i am going to shoot next.

Say i take the M&p to the range on a tuesday and i am going to shoot IDPA on sunday.......then no i would wait to clean the gun sunday after the match.

If i dirty a gun and i don't know the next time i will be shooting it then i will clean it right away.


----------



## boatdoc173

after each session I clean out the bore for sure. If I am not going to take that gun back to the range that week. I field strip and clean. I try to shoot at least 75-100 rounds between cleanings .


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I'll field strip and clean after every time I fire the weapon. If for some reason I can't do that, the very least I will do is spray some bore cleaner, run a brush and punch a few patches through it. I only take the entire weapon down and detail strip and clean if necessary or if I have been using it very heavily.


----------



## Wells85

I service my firearms very soon after every trip to the range. Now I know Glocks will shoot dry, dirty, and full of sand but I still service them. The only thing I can say about "loosey goosey" is I'm very carefull not to OVER OIL OR OVER LUBE my firearms. I was once told by a Glock Armorer that a Glock will perform better bone dry than with too much oil. I save and pay close attention to my firearm manuals. I field strip my gun as soon as I buy them and pay close attention and sometimes even take pics of where the manufacturer has applied lubricant. One tip I received from a gunsmith a long time ago is a barrel is only supposed to be brushed from the bore side to the site side, remove the brush pull the rod out reattach it and repeat. Now that may sound extreme, but over years of brushing it saves the rifling of your barrel and keeps your firearms accurate.


----------



## joepolo

I agree with most Ill clean mine after every trip to the range just cause I'm never sure when i'll get back better safe then sorry.


----------



## Cannon

Some guns require regular cleaning after every range session, in most every case its better to clean & lube after every use...


----------



## Uncle_Louie

I shoot two S&W 41 in Bullseye and strip and clean the guns once a season (Summer & Winter)


----------



## PracticalShooter

I shoot between 500 to 800 rounds a month through my Glock19 G3, so once a month at take it fully apart and perform a detail cleaning. I never had a malfunctions of any kind during my practice sessions.
When putting it back together, I only lightly oil both rails and the outside of the barrel from top to bottom.


----------



## pic

Also during the cleaning, it's a great time to inspect all the parts.
cracks, unusual wear, slide spring assembly. 
:smt1099


----------



## takengon25

docrocket1967 said:


> Just a general question to get an idea from some other people out there on how often you clean your guns.












actually every time i think


----------



## Davidshine

Each and every time I'm done shooting them.


----------



## Outlaw

Part of my love for guns is tinkering, so tearing 'em down and cleaning them is as much relaxing as shooting them.


----------



## stonebuster

pic said:


> Also during the cleaning, it's a great time to inspect all the parts.
> cracks, unusual wear, slide spring assembly.
> :smt1099


Yup, what he said.


----------

